# Magnolia the Hamster



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I got her a few months ago but haven't posted a thread until now.  Oh I just love her! She is such a sweetie! Never even bit me.  
This is her when I first got her. She was so small compared to now. She is so fat now. haha 

















And this is her cage!! It's not the prettiest, but boy does she love it! I made it out of a storage bin, aquarium, and PVC pipes. She just zips through the tunnel back and forth from the different cages.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

How adorable! I have a hamster too, I just love hamster <3 I would get more if I had the money!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww.... she's very cute


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How cute! ;D I have a hamster too.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

How cute doggyhog<3 I have a hamster too! He s a robo hamster named Woody


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw  Hamsters are precious ^.^ The cage pic is unavailable now but I'd love to see it. Commercial cages are sometimes really unsuitable and I love seeing DIY cages!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the picture is fixed now.  Let me know!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, it's fixed! It's an awesome set-up!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------

